# Where do you Hunt Coyotes



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/outdoors/5 ... n.html.csp

If hunt coyotes on public (BLM) lands you better get ready. The state of Utah wants to eventually take it away.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Where did it say anything about coyotes or losing our hunting rights. :?: :?: :?: I guess you think the BLM never takes any land away from us to hunt on.


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmmmm.... guess I'm with EmptyNet on this one. The article referenced didn't seem all that dangerous to me. The author made his points and backed them up. I saw no threat to my hunting on BLM land. Politicians like to say things that give the appearence of being "the man." Best not to read too much into this article IMO.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If the state of Utah gets control over it, they will lock you out or sell it to development. Look at Antelope Island--can you hunt there? Can you carry a gun there? Do you have to pay an entry fee? That is what the state does with land when they control it. Can you hunt, fish, in any State Park?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Look at Antelope Island--can you hunt there? Can you carry a gun there? Do you have to pay an entry fee? That is what the state does with land when they control it. Can you hunt, fish, in any State Park?


Yes.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just look at stansbury island, it used to be open to the public, and most of the island is BLM land, and today there is no public access left out there.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> If the state of Utah gets control over it, they will lock you out or sell it to development. Look at Antelope Island--can you hunt there? Can you carry a gun there? Do you have to pay an entry fee? That is what the state does with land when they control it. Can you hunt, fish, in any State Park?


Can you hunt in any state park in the intire country? I'm getting tired of the whole Utah sucks and CONTROLS everything. Go live in a liberal state and then see what control is all about!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This thread is one that is nearly identical to I believe 4 others all initiated by HighnDry, when there are duplicate posts it gets really confusing as to which thread you made a comment in, which is the reason why duplicate posts are not allowed. So, let's end this one as every point brought up here has already been covered in the others. Certainly a topic that merits discussion, here are the other two threads in which this has already been discussed:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=32275
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=32272

For those who want to focus on the more politically motivated side of this discussion, the best place for that is over at politicalnecrosis.com. Several UWN forum members regularly participate there, and it's a good place for discussions about politics.


----------

